# Young couples-plz need advise



## Shilla (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi, Im married before 3 months, my hubby loves me a lot and i do the same to him.We hav sex almost every possible days, we are eager in getting a baby, But the sad thing is , we often feel if we are having sex correctly.I dunno how to explain, But i dont know if the penetration is correct,(he says its not penetrated most times!) or Im confused.We have decided not to think about it anymore n to continue to enjoy.But this often disturbs me.is it a normal thing that happens to everyone or just to us.Please tell me , will women feel if the sperms pass through us,because i have nt felt it anytime?do he need to put his penis exactly in any particular point or just **, .I dunno whom to ask, having belief in all you , im posting this, Plz kindly help, thanks a lot.


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

You don't say how much experience either of you have - I'm guessing essentially none (which is no bad thing.)

Sex takes practice to get good at. If you're both enjoying it then it's not wrong. And as for getting pregnant, if he ejaculates into your vagina, that's about all that most people need.

If you could be more explicit about what you think is going wrong, we might be able to be more specific, But if you're enjoying it, it's good!


----------

